# Rescue Application for Adoption



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I have no info for you about the rescue, but CONGRATULATIONS! How exciting for you and Sparky. Hoping it all works out quickly so you can get to playing. This is so great. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Trying not to get too excited. Will keep you posted.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

No, but how wonderful for both you and the dog who will join you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on the new puppy. We will keep our fingers crossed that it works out. It sounds like a great combination of pup. Cant wait to see pictures of him if you get him.
:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Foster in Tennessee called today, we exchanged a lot of info. Foster has to go through other applications and observe more closely "Liz's" behavior with cats as I have two. "Liz" is currently living with cats, but she wants to pay a little more attention to how she reacts around them. Foster to update me tomorrow. "Liz" will have to be transported from Tennessee, and if all goes well, I hope to have her home for the holidays.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's keeping paws crossed the rescue genie picks you!!!! Bless you for the rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sparky's Sidekick...*

Wow! I am jealous!!! Wish I could rescue/adopt another!!!

A GOLDEN RET./PYR must be just gorgeous!

Please keep us all posted!!!

**Here are my Samoyed, Male, Snobear and my Rescued Female Golden Retriever, Smooch, playing tug of war!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sparky's Sidekick said:


> Foster in Tennessee called today, we exchanged a lot of info. Foster has to go through other applications and observe more closely "Liz's" behavior with cats as I have two. "Liz" is currently living with cats, but she wants to pay a little more attention to how she reacts around them. Foster to update me tomorrow. "Liz" will have to be transported from Tennessee, and if all goes well, I hope to have her home for the holidays.


I hope it works out for you! We have two cats and two GR's. Be aware, as well as my group gets along, I sometimes have to yell loudly because when the cat runs...the dogs will chase. My cats are dog savvy though.


----------

